# Silverstone Temjin TJ07B



## Darksaber (May 6, 2008)

The Silverstone TJ07 has been on the market for quite some time, but still impresses every time you lay eyes on it. This is the reason you will see the case at every show, always filled with the latest and greatest in hardware. That is certainly enough reason for us to take a close look at the TJ07.

*Show full review*


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 13, 2008)

Funny you should review this case now as I just received mine yesterday  

I got the windowed version in black and I have to agree my first impressions were - Damn this box is HUGE and when I opened it..I was just WOW this looks brilliant,fantastic, really loving it.

Will hopefully have fun installing my water setup some time next week


----------



## Darksaber (Jun 13, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Funny you should review this case now as I just received mine yesterday
> 
> I got the windowed version in black and I have to agree my first impressions were - Damn this box is HUGE and when I opened it..I was just WOW this looks brilliant,fantastic, really loving it.
> 
> Will hopefully have fun installing my water setup some time next week



Well you do know that I want to see pics of that watercooling up and running now, dont you? ^^

cheers
DS


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 13, 2008)

Darksaber said:


> Well you do know that I want to see pics of that watercooling up and running now, dont you? ^^
> 
> cheers
> DS



Yeah will do,when I get started to it...must remember to get new card reader for pics.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 13, 2008)

It is truly an amazing case. It is so good for lots of watercooling gear. Once the hard drives are re-located to the optical drive area it leaves a ton of room for radiators pumps and fans in the bottom. I do agree though, the fans that the case comes with are noisy and don't move much air. It is a shame that such an expensive case doesn't come stock with really good fans.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2008)

i've had mine for almost a year now and i love it. the only problem is that it's hard to find a desk that it will fit under.

enjoy...


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Fits, love the black paint job ^^  You have given me some ideas with the Swiftech micro res,as that is the res I will be using as well.I have also removed the hard drive bays to allow fitment of my triple rad.

Is that the PC Power PSU you are using in the pic.I have the 750 model and want to use it,I just hope the leads are long enough to give a clean look as I have the windowed version and want to keep things nice and tidy.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice wiring job Fits. you should come to AL and rewire mine for me


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Hi Fits, love the black paint job ^^  You have given me some ideas with the Swiftech micro res,as that is the res I will be using as well.I have also removed the hard drive bays to allow fitment of my triple rad.
> 
> Is that the PC Power PSU you are using in the pic.I have the 750 model and want to use it,I just hope the leads are long enough to give a clean look as I have the windowed version and want to keep things nice and tidy.



it's a Pc power and cooling 750watt. i'll be switching to an EK res soon.

wiring is far from done.... but i guess it looks decent right now.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks good to me  Will probably have to cut some holes in the mobo tray as well,so I can hide some of my wires, just dont like cutting up a brand new case


----------

